# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  فريق iFixit يؤكد أن سماعات AirPods 2 الجديدة غير قابلة للإصلاح

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بعد أيام قليلا من الثناء على سماعات Galaxy Buds الجديدة من شركة  سامسونج من قبل فريق iFixit بسبب السهولة التي يمكن بها إصلاح هذه السماعات  نسبيًا بعد حصولها على التقييم 6 من أصل 10، فقد قام نفس الفريق الآن  بتفكيك سماعات AirPods 2 الجديدة من شركة آبل والتي حصلت على تقييم معاكس  تمامًا.سماعات AirPods 2 الجديدة من شركة آبل حصلت على التقييم 0 من أصل 10 في  مؤشر الإصلاح. والسبب في ذلك هو أنه لا يمكنك تبديل البطارية، ولا يمكنك  إصلاح أي عنصر داخلي تالف، كما أنه من المستحيل تقريبًا إعادة تدوير هذه  السماعات بسبب البطاريات التي يصعب إستخراجها من السماعات. ونتيجة لكل ذلك، قام فريق iFixit بتسمية سماعات AirPods 2 عنصرًا  إستهلاكيا يمكن التخلص منه. وإليك أدناه الفيديو الكامل لعملية التفكيك،  وفي رابط المصدر أدناه ستحصل على كافة التفاصيل المتعلقة بهذه السماعات  اللاسلكية الجديدة وعملية تفكيكها.     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

